# Observations from Edge Insight monitor



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!



DieselEnvy said:


> Otherwise, I’ve glanced at “DEF Injections” readout that presumably shows when DEF is being injected. Bizarre…it rapidly goes from zero to fast changing values.


Have you been able to track any patterns for DEF usage? For example, does it spike when you romp on it? From my limited knowledge of "how it all works," I would assume during periods of high load, the EGR closes down and the turbo spins up pushing more oxygen into the combustion chamber and resulting in the need for more DEF to offset the resulting NOx generation. Does that sound correct?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Very interesting post. I would have thought the DEF would always be injected at some rate while the car was running.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update. This might be my next investment for the TD.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Have you been able to track any patterns for DEF usage? For example, does it spike when you romp on it? From my limited knowledge of "how it all works," I would assume during periods of high load, the EGR closes down and the turbo spins up pushing more oxygen into the combustion chamber and resulting in the need for more DEF to offset the resulting NOx generation. Does that sound correct?


To be honest, I haven't looked at DEF much. I've been more interested in the rate of soot accumulation, and timing of the regens. I'll have to take a look at DEF behavior soon.

You may be right about the increased use of DEF under high load conditions.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you running stock or have you chipped?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Great work!


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> Are you running stock or have you chipped?


Still stock. Might consider a tuner in the future, but I'm interested to see what the aftermarket discovers about the transmission.......and how they choose to handle it.


----------



## pmiles1 (Jun 29, 2014)

are you running 27 psi on the stock turbo? correct me if i am wrong but isn't there a point where it would not make any more hp (with it being such a small turbo), its like a T25 off of an eclipse can show 25psi but after 18psi i believe it starts to heat up the air and causes less hp at 25psi than you would have at 18psi due to the pressure causing heat, or something to that effect if i remember correctly.

Is there a turbo chart out there that anyone knows of?


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

> are you running 27 psi on the stock turbo?


So says the "Records" (aka recall) function.

I believe Duramaxtuner hit ~30 PSI on the stock turbo........but I believe that was with programming.

Values of 20 ~ 22 PSI under "strong acceleration" are more common.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

DieselEnvy said:


> To be honest, I haven't looked at DEF much. I've been more interested in the rate of soot accumulation, and timing of the regens. I'll have to take a look at DEF behavior soon.
> 
> You may be right about the increased use of DEF under high load conditions.


Actually I can almost garuntee there is more Def use under higher loads. It makes logical sense. Generally under high load the output of exhaust gas is in relationship to the burning of fuel. Burn more fuel, more exhaust, more exhaust used the more conversion fluid that must be used to keep specs in line. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

pmiles1 said:


> are you running 27 psi on the stock turbo?


This is a boost spike. Rapid acceleration of increasing boost before the full effect of the wastegate can dump excess exhaust gasses. You will not see 27psi as a constant on any stock CTD. 

These boost spikes are so fast, that you can't even see them with an analog gauge. Only a computer, taking measurements every millisecond, will know it was there.


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

*More observations...*

Observed another regen last night on the Insight... Interesting...

The soot level approached 22 grams, but the little red "R" light did NOT come on immediately. I was cruising on the parkway through town, so I couldn't tell if a regen was initiated... BUT, the soot level started falling. IIRC, the regen indicator light didn't come on until the soot level dropped to about 17 grams.

I noticed the same thing one other time. Not sure why that happens that way.

Anyway, if I haven't mentioned it before, the regen continues until the level drops to 3 grams, then quits. This has proven to be consistent for me.

One thing that is somewhat disturbing: the soot levels rise again quickly immediately after regen. In my return trip home last night (10~15 miles, mostly highway), the soot level rose from 3 to 11!

However, in my trip to and from work today (22 miles each way, mostly highway), it only gained 1 gram...!


----------

